# Thermo Works Smoke



## 3montes

For you gadget guys Thermo Works is in the wireless therm game. New therm system called Smoke. Decent price for Thermo Works. Not much more than a Therma Pen. You can pre order now.

http://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke?ut...box&utm_campaign=Oct2016-Introducing-Smoke-cs


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks for the link!

I'm sure it's a very good quality therm!

Al


----------



## dogwalker

This looks fantastic!  I like my Chef Alarm, but I've always wished it had backlight and that it was wireless.  And I switch the single port between meat and air, so having both - remotely - would be nice.


----------



## pete mazz

I wish the transmitter and receiver were switched. I'd rather have the bigger display to look at and the ability to program remotely. I hope the alarms will sound on the receiver at least. I don't need them at the smoker.

Edit: they do.

I'll probably wait til 2017 for the WiFi version.


----------



## dougmays

I was just logging on today to see if anyone had posted about the new Thermoworks Smoke! So i'll be watching this thread. Curious what anyone has to say after they purchase it and how it compares to the Maverick!


----------



## dogwalker

Well, I decided to pull the trigger and pre-order it.  I do wish it had another port or two, but since I have the Chef Alarm, I guess that's ok.  And I imagine the 2017 model (wi fi) will be better, but I'm really looking forward to this.  They say it'll ship October 20th, so I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Bummed

It looks really good, Meathead just sent out an email review on it with a video;


----------



## duane lamb

If anyone in Las Vegas NV, would like one, send me a PM.

I'm going to be placing an order soon.

I'll be ordering 5 or more, so they will be $91 instead of $99


----------



## dogwalker

Great!  Thanks!


----------



## bbq-tee

Already pre-ordered! I'm a Thermoworks fan already, the new Smoke should be awesome. I called them, and you can order now and upgrade to the WiFi bridge when it comes out. Just need to decide what to Smoke first with it now.


----------



## dparker

Unless I'm missing something (and I might well be), according to the description it appears to deliver essentially the same functionality as the $59.99 Ivation (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AGNOUBU/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20).  So why the $40 premium?


----------



## duane lamb

Because Themoworks has a reputation of being a far superior product.

Here is a review. In short, the other products will do, but the Smoke thermometer is built better and will let you know sooner if it is not connected.


----------



## mdboatbum

That video review was pretty convincing to me. My Maverick has recently completely died, and I can't see spending another $60 for another one if there is something out there that actually performs all the functions the Maverick promised, but never quite delivered.  Don't get me wrong, the Maverick made me a much better cook and with it I learned that temperature control is one of the most important aspects of cooking. I just was never quite happy with how finicky and frail it was. And it wasn't what I'd call cheap in the least. 
If the Thermoworks unit lives up to the claims, I'd say it's a no brainer.


----------



## dr k

I have four digital cabled probe therms. None are Mav 732, 733 or 735. Two are RF remote. I don't need a digital therm at this point. They all together cost less than the the Mav 732 MSRP. Something needs to fail since mine are all accurate per my elevation with the boiling water test before I buy another digital therm. I would have bought a Mav when I needed therms but too many posts on SMF with probe quality complaints kept me away as as observer rather than an owner.  

This Meat Thermometer forum will hopefully chime in from owners with the Pro Series Thermoworks probes that have been out for the Chef Alarm and Dot Thermoworks owners. I guess no news is good news so knowing who has had problems with Pro Series probes that Smoke comes with would be good. The Pro Series High Heat meat/air probes are $16/$17 before shipping from Thermoworks. If Pro Series probes have been good in the past, then that may offset the higher price of the Smoke. 

The $89 gateway that makes Smoke WiFi coming out in 2017 sounds good but hopefully a person at home can still use the $45 RF remote Smoke comes with and the gateway at the same time. I'm thinking it should be good since you can pair multiple RF remotes with the Smoke if you have a smoker team. 
-Kurt


----------



## dparker

Duane Lamb said:


> Because Themoworks has a reputation of being a far superior product.
> 
> Here is a review. In short, the other products will do, but the Smoke thermometer is built better and will let you know sooner if it is not connected.




OK, that was informative.  Thanks.  Some thoughts:


 I can see how the heavier, more rugged build would be of value to some.  For myself, I don't put my thermometer units through any rough handling, and their light weight means that even if I do drop one of them they're very unlikely to sustain any real damage.
 The delay in lost connection notification (~4 mins vs 15 seconds) is not a big deal for me when doing multi-hour smokes.  I do agree that knowing about a lost connection sooner is better than knowing about it later..._unless_ that quicker notification comes at the expense of battery life due to more frequent transmissions from the sender to the receiver.  I'm not saying that's the case here, but longer delays between transmissions is a common technique for extending the battery life of wireless remote units, so it's something to consider.
 I do like the springs where the wires attach to the probes to protect the wires from damage due to sharp bending, and would be willing to pay a couple extra bucks for a quality upgrade like that.
 The instant-read capability is of no real value in a leave-in thermometer.  I'd be happy to have it for little-to-no extra cost, but I'm not willing to pay for it.

Overall it does seem like the Smoke is a higher-end product.  I guess it's just an individual decision as to whether or not the differences are worth a 67% premium.


----------



## dparker

What I'd really like to see is a WiFi thermometer that integrates with my SmartThings hub and/or my Amazon Echos so that when I'm upstairs I can ask, "Alexa, what's going on in the smoker?" and have her tell me, "The smoker's temperature is at 226 degrees, and the food's temperature is 184 degrees."

Yeah, I'm a home automation geek.


----------



## dogwalker

DParker said:


> What I'd really like to see is a WiFi thermometer that integrates with my SmartThings hub and/or my Amazon Echos so that when I'm upstairs I can ask, "Alexa, what's going on in the smoker?" and have her tell me, "The smoker's temperature is at 226 degrees, and the food's temperature is 184 degrees."
> 
> Yeah, I'm a home automation geek.


sounds great to me!


----------



## bbq-tee

I received my new Thermoworks Smoke this weekend! Used it today and it worked without a flaw. Powered on and connected out of the box. I was able to get all my reading all inside my house with the Smoke thermometer outside at the smoker. Checked the calibration, dead on! I found it easy to use, I have a Chef alarm and was familiar with the similar setup. The remote notifed me when my temps were reached (while upstairs in my bedroom!) My chef alarm probes work with it too. This will work perfectly for me!


----------



## dougmays

BBQ-Tee said:


> I received my new Thermoworks Smoke this weekend! Used it today and it worked without a flaw. Powered on and connected out of the box. I was able to get all my reading all inside my house with the Smoke thermometer outside at the smoker. Checked the calibration, dead on! I found it easy to use, I have a Chef alarm and was familiar with the similar setup. The remote notifed me when my temps were reached (while upstairs in my bedroom!) My chef alarm probes work with it too. This will work perfectly for me!


Awesome! good to know! I might have to ask for one of these for xmas!


----------



## dogwalker

BBQ-Tee said:


> I received my new Thermoworks Smoke this weekend! Used it today and it worked without a flaw. Powered on and connected out of the box. I was able to get all my reading all inside my house with the Smoke thermometer outside at the smoker. Checked the calibration, dead on! I found it easy to use, I have a Chef alarm and was familiar with the similar setup. The remote notifed me when my temps were reached (while upstairs in my bedroom!) My chef alarm probes work with it too. This will work perfectly for me!


Man, I'm jealous!  A coworker already has his, too.  For some reason, mine hasn't shipped yet.  :-(  I hope to have it soon, though, and of course, I'll *have* to test it out, right?  :-)

Sounds great from your review, thanks!


----------



## thesmokist

I'm really liking everything I am reading about this therm! I have the 1st Gen igrill and now that I have an android phone it doesn't work very well and it used alot of battery power. I was going to get the new igrill as I plan to go back to an iPhone but the smoke is so much better and the same price so I'm gonna order it!! Yay for new toys. Shhhh don't tell the wife!!


----------



## notquitevegan

I use the Chef Alarm, has always done me right.


----------



## dogwalker

I received my new Smoke today, and it's great!  I love my Chef Alarm, but I've wanted (a) two ports, and (b) the ability to monitor it remotely.  I'm going to keep my Chef Alarm, too.  Can't have too many probes!  Besides, I sometimes use both my MES and my weber at the same time.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Just ordered my smoke last night...  eagerly awaiting... One thing I didn't notice... how long are the leads on the probes ??


----------



## SmokinAl

I got mine a week ago.

Your gonna love it.

The leads are 4' long.

Al


----------



## genghiskong

Hey everyone! I just purchased my ThermoWorks Smoke and it'll be here Monday. I messaged the company a question but I think you guys on here may be better at providing the best answer.

So on the instructions it states not to "pinch" the wire in between any hot surface. So my question is, how do you route the probes into your smoker without "pinching" of any sort. I know people drill holes into their smoker but not everyone has that option... I'm currently using this: 
The lid for the smoker I have isn't heavy so I don't think closing the lid gently on top of the cables are going to damage them... But, I definitely don't want to void any warranty for the smoker or for the Smoke device.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## dr k

GenghisKong said:


> Hey everyone! I just purchased my ThermoWorks Smoke and it'll be here Monday. I messaged the company a question but I think you guys on here may be better at providing the best answer.
> 
> So on the instructions it states not to "pinch" the wire in between any hot surface. So my question is, how do you route the probes into your smoker without "pinching" of any sort. I know people drill holes into their smoker but not everyone has that option... I'm currently using this: https://www.amazon.com/Oster-CKSTROSMK18-Smoker-Roaster-16-Quart/dp/B00AZBKTS2
> 
> The lid for the smoker I have isn't heavy so I don't think closing the lid gently on top of the cables are going to damage them... But, I definitely don't want to void any warranty for the smoker or for the Smoke device.
> 
> Thank you everyone!


The. Probes that come with the Smoke are Thermoworks commercial Pro Series high temp air and food probes. I'm not worried about heat. You never want to pinch the cable regardlessl of temp. I've stuck my instant read Thermowand through a hole in a cockpot lid vent to get a temp reading without lifting the glass lid. I've never used a cable therm in a roaster.  Because it's a tiny oven and recovers quick after its been opened. Maybe the lid on yours has a vent to thread it through. 
-Kurt


----------



## genghiskong

Hello Dr. K,

My little smoker/roaster does have a vent on top (3 holes) that I can route through there.

When you state "pinch", what if the lid on my smoker/roaster is extremely light; would it matter then?

I attempted to use a instant digital thermometer (ThermoWorks ThermoPop) yesterday but I still like having a wireless digital leave in thermometer.

I guess I can route it through the top.


----------



## SmokinAl

GenghisKong said:


> Hey everyone! I just purchased my ThermoWorks Smoke and it'll be here Monday. I messaged the company a question but I think you guys on here may be better at providing the best answer.
> 
> So on the instructions it states not to "pinch" the wire in between any hot surface. So my question is, how do you route the probes into your smoker without "pinching" of any sort. I know people drill holes into their smoker but not everyone has that option... I'm currently using this:
> The lid for the smoker I have isn't heavy so I don't think closing the lid gently on top of the cables are going to damage them... But, I definitely don't want to void any warranty for the smoker or for the Smoke device.
> 
> Thank you everyone!


I've had the smoke for a few weeks now & I close the lid on my Lang on the wires.

No problem so far!

Al


----------



## cmayna

Wife is asking me for Christmas ideas.  Hey why not add to the digital thermometer arsenal.


----------



## genghiskong

Thank you for the info Al! I'm so excited to be getting it on Monday!!!


----------



## wade

I own other Thermoworks thermometers and so know how robust and reliable they are. I usually smoke with my collection of ET-732/733s but having seen the Smoke on here I was keen to try one. I have now placed one on order but unfortunately they are not shipping in the UK yet. I ordered it from Thermowowks US today and so will have to wait for it to ship :-). Hopefully it will be here for Christmas


----------



## genghiskong

Wade said:


> I own other Thermoworks thermometers and so know how robust and reliable they are. I usually smoke with my collection of ET-732/733s but having seen the Smoke on here I was keen to try one. I have now placed one on order but unfortunately they are not shipping in the UK yet. I ordered it from Thermowowks US today and so will have to wait for it to ship :-). Hopefully it will be here for Christmas


Nice choice Wade! I know the Mavs were the choice before as I've read so many good reviews and positive feedback from the community. But I've also heard of the issues on the probes. If you're lucky you'll get one that lasts and never have to replace the probe for years. But I've heard some people have ones that only last a couple smokes. But as I've mentioned before, with any technological device, you're bound to get one that is bad; not every single one is perfect.

Being said though Wade, I've heard really good things about the Smoke. The only ThermoWorks product I own currently is the ThermoPop and I like it. 3~4 second read times and its accurate.

I'll be getting my Smoke on Monday so I'm very excited to try it out!


----------



## cmayna

Wade said:


> I own other Thermoworks thermometers and so know how robust and reliable they are. I usually smoke with my collection of ET-732/733s but having seen the Smoke on here I was keen to try one. I have now placed one on order but unfortunately they are not shipping in the UK yet. I ordered it from Thermowowks US today and so will have to wait for it to ship :-). Hopefully it will be here for Christmas


Wade, have them ship it to me and I'll ship it to you.  PM me if interested.


----------



## murphy625

WARNING:::: >>>>

So I've been shopping around for a Thermoworks Smoke BBQ unit and found a bunch of their products on Amazon.com under username THERMOWORKS.. 

But Amazon doesn't have the SMOKE model.. so I called the company up and asked if they could list it on Amazon because I have a bunch of unused funds in my account. 

Guess what?   The store "Thermoworks" on amazon is a scam!     They have nothing to do with these people and have been trying unsuccessfully to shut them down. 

So it looks like I'm going to have to wait for a sale or something and order mine right from their website directly.


----------



## genghiskong

Murphy625 said:


> WARNING:::: >>>>
> 
> So I've been shopping around for a Thermoworks Smoke BBQ unit and found a bunch of their products on Amazon.com under username THERMOWORKS..
> 
> But Amazon doesn't have the SMOKE model.. so I called the company up and asked if they could list it on Amazon because I have a bunch of unused funds in my account.
> 
> Guess what?   The store "Thermoworks" on amazon is a scam!     They have nothing to do with these people and have been trying unsuccessfully to shut them down.
> 
> So it looks like I'm going to have to wait for a sale or something and order mine right from their website directly.


Hello Murphy625,

You are absolutely correct. ThermoWorks does not distribute to Amazon to sell their products. ALL the ThermoWorks products that you see on Amazon are re-sellers that purchased from ThermoWorks and is reselling them at a way higher price. If you purchase from an unauthorized re-seller, you'll void your warranty with ThermoWorks. Also, the items you find on Amazon that are "ThermoWorks" is also more expensive. So, it would be ideal to buy directly from ThermoWorks. For example, I purchased my ThermoWorks ThermoPop directly from ThermoWorks for $24, on Amazon; its like $60.


----------



## bbq-tee

GenghisKong said:


> Hey everyone! I just purchased my ThermoWorks Smoke and it'll be here Monday. I messaged the company a question but I think you guys on here may be better at providing the best answer.
> 
> So on the instructions it states not to "pinch" the wire in between any hot surface. So my question is, how do you route the probes into your smoker without "pinching" of any sort. I know people drill holes into their smoker but not everyone has that option... I'm currently using this:
> The lid for the smoker I have isn't heavy so I don't think closing the lid gently on top of the cables are going to damage them... But, I definitely don't want to void any warranty for the smoker or for the Smoke device.
> 
> Thank you everyone!


Good Choice! Your going to love it! I've done both stringing the probe through vent holes and just placing the cable between the lids. Wrap some tin foil loosely around the cable and place it where the lid meets. My lids have a slight gap so its not a tight pinch and but it can help protect it. I've done this for years with Thermoworks Chef Alarm probes and have yet to need a replacement probe. They are very well made compared to other probes I've had. The probes that came with my Thermoworks Smoke are an upgraded design and actually seem even stronger. With the smoker you linked it shouldnt be an issue to place it in between the lid. The probe cables are rated to 700 degrees and should be OK under a lighter lids like yours. You just don't want to crunch it in between something that could break through the cable. Good Luck! Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## genghiskong

Thank you for all the information BBQ-Tee! I'm extremely excited. Just started using it tonight and I'm smoking some wings. So far I really enjoy it. So I know you're supposed to clean the probe by just wiping and not submerging into water. But for the cable, if it gets smoke on it can you clean the cable?

Thank you!


----------



## bbq-tee

I use a damp rag and wipe it, never had a problem. Sometime I use just a little detergent on the rage. Just dont submerge or put in the dishwasher, wiping it down with the rag works perfect. That said I've had one drop in the sink of dishes before, dried it off and it still works and is calibrated.


----------



## genghiskong

Nice! Thank you very much for the information


----------



## wade

Its arrived and I used it as part of the BBQ course I was giving last weekend alongside a couple of ET-732s. What a lovely solid, professional feeling piece of kit. The magnet was great too for keeping it in place. Its gets my vote and I hope they start selling them directly in the UK soon


----------



## murphy625

Well, my smoker is almost finished and as soon as its done, we'll be slaughtering pigs..   That being the case, I don't have the luxury of waiting for a sale on the Smoke, so I ordered one straight from their website.

Should be here by the 26th..


----------



## genghiskong

Murphy625 said:


> Well, my smoker is almost finished and as soon as its done, we'll be slaughtering pigs..   That being the case, I don't have the luxury of waiting for a sale on the Smoke, so I ordered one straight from their website.
> 
> Should be here by the 26th..


You're going to like it Murphy625. Enjoy! Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## murphy625

I got the Thermowork's Smoke in the mail today.

Not going to go into a big review because there's plenty of them on youtube..   they aren't lying..  seems like a quality unit.

I've never owned one of these things before but holding it in my hand, it sort of feels like my Fluke Multimeter..  its a robust and solid feeling piece of electronics.

The update rate between the two units is just like they said..   7 seconds or so.

I even got a free infrared thermometer as a gift from Thermowork's..


----------



## birdman080

I am torn on what to do....Thermoworks "Smoke" or BBQ Guru Digi Q with fan.....


----------



## SmokinAl

Birdman080 said:


> I am torn on what to do....Thermoworks "Smoke" or BBQ Guru Digi Q with fan.....


Those are two completely different things.

The Smoke is just a dual probe therm.

The Guru is a pit controller, which also has a probe for the food.

If you have a charcoal or wood smoker, then I would go with the Guru.

If you have electric or propane, Guru doesn't make anything for you.

So the Smoke would be your only option between the two.

Al


----------



## ab canuck

Scales have tipped for me, I will be ordering the thermoworks smoke and a thermapen. I am hoping that is the best route for me. Now for spring to show up and build a smoker/house.....


----------



## birdman080

I have the WSM.  I went ahead and bought the Thermoworks Smoke.  I want to work on controlling smoker temp on my own, before purchasing something automated.  I may not end up needing it if I can get used to controlling temp on my own.  I appreciate your help Al.  Thank you!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Birdman080 said:


> I have the WSM.  I went ahead and bought the Thermoworks Smoke.  I want to work on controlling smoker temp on my own, before purchasing something automated.  I may not end up needing it if I can get used to controlling temp on my own.  I appreciate your help Al.  Thank you!



As you probably already know... the WSM's are rock solid... as close to set and forget as you can get with a charcoal smoker... sure you may have to adjust a time or two during the whole cook...  but ins't this one of the reason why we do this whole smoking thing...  so we can fondle our smokers ?? :biggrin:


----------



## bruce burgess

The product works as advertised with 2 MAJOR Drawbacks.

The Thermocouple is apparently very VERY delicate. I have used my Green Egg for several years with no problems on other products. I had a flame rise to the grill level with the Smoke probe in the meat and it fried it.

In talking with the customer service rep, he advised that the system is not designed for grilling, but only smoking. He also said that I needed to be careful not to immerse the cable in water, but use special wipes designed for the cable. Really?

Attached is the email transcript:

Pro-Series probes are designed around a low and slow cooking process such as in a smoker or oven. For direct high heat grilling we suggest an instant read thermometer such as the Thermapen or ThermoPop.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

*Common Causes of Probe Failure*

·          The probe has been used outside of the recommended temperature range. Keep the probe cable away from oven elements, flames, coals, grill or oven racks—all of which can reach temperatures far higher than 700°F (even if an oven is set lower).

·          The cable got wet. When you’re cleaning your probe, you can carefully wipe down the stainless steel cable as long as you don’t submerge it in liquid. You might find it easiest to clean the cable with our probe wipes.

·          Excessive wire kinking.


----------



## dogwalker

Thankfully, I knew that from somewhere before, so I avoid excessively high temperatures.  That's similar to the grill grates that I use on my Slow N Sear; you're not supposed to get them above something like 700F.  I didn't know the Thermopop could handle higher temperatures, that's good to know, thanks!

When I do grill, I don't use the Smoke.  So, for example, I'll cook wings indirectly at around 350, and then finish them on my grill grates.

I'm sorry your probe was damaged.  :-(


----------



## kitobi

does anyone know if they are releasing this model to the UK anytime soon?

I'm in the market for a good thermometer but want to avoid obvious resellers/scams etc


----------



## wade

I am reviewing some new data loggers for ETI Limited (the UK sister company of American Thermoworks) and I asked them about the Smoke soon after I bought one from the USA. They confirmed that they have no plans to add it to their catalog as they feel that it does not really add anything substantive to their other products. They are launching two new Bluetooth and Wifi products though that may be of interest

https://thermometer.co.uk/95-new-products-for-2017

The logger I am reviewing is the WiFi Logger ThermaData TD2TC

https://thermometer.co.uk/wireless-...-channel-type-k-or-t-thermocouple-logger.html


----------



## 3montes

JckDanls 07 said:


> As you probably already know... the WSM's are rock solid... as close to set and forget as you can get with a charcoal smoker... sure you may have to adjust a time or two during the whole cook... but ins't this one of the reason why we do this whole smoking thing... so we can fondle our smokers ??


I agree the WSM is a rock solid charcoal smoker needing little input from the cook. Technology dominates many areas of our lives. My smoking hobby is a large part of my life and I have purposely kept as much technology out of it as possible. I use a Thermapen which is the most technical thing you will find in my smoking tools. I get a great deal of satisfaction from having learned how to control my stick burners without all the technology. I was cooking for a outdoor wedding last summer and people would stop by and ask questions about the smokers etc. A couple was walking away and I heard the husband comment to his wife "what that guy is doing is a art" I felt very gratified. If I was sitting in a lawn chair doing nothing and everything was running itself and I'm monitoring everything on my phone would have that prompted the same comment from the husband? Maybe but I doubt it.

But everyone has their own way and good Q is good Q


----------



## thesmokist

Diggin mine for sure!


----------

